# Aliens invade Sunerland



## Trilby (Jan 5, 2013)

These Sunderland street lights fascinate me  - throughout the day they are hardly noticeable, yet at night they have a menacing persona (well to me, they have).

They are reminiscent of mechanical gnat like creatures from outer space; In my minds eye, I can almost hear them droning as the hover overhead.

View attachment 3895
View attachment 3896


----------



## Trilby (Jan 5, 2013)

I thought I had posted two photos- here's the other one (fingers crossed)


----------



## Nee (Jan 5, 2013)

Actually, the second one looks a lot more like an alien invasion.


----------



## Trilby (Jan 5, 2013)

Nee said:


> Actually, the second one looks a lot more like an alien invasion.



Agreed, but they were supposed to be both together in the same post - computers are one of my weak points.


----------



## Potty (Jan 5, 2013)

Clicking this, I honestly expected to see a bunch of geordies in magpie T-shirts wandering about near the stadium of light.

And that, ladies and gents, is the extent of my football knowledge.


----------



## Trilby (Jan 5, 2013)

Edit - My mistake I misread Potty's post


----------



## Abbey08 (Jan 5, 2013)

Your first image reminds me of an episode of the original Star Trek where there was a "helper" helping Spock and McCoy distill some something they needed from that particular planet. It was a very ominous, not so helpful "helper." You've caught that spirit with your image #1.

#2 makes me think of the movie 'I, Robot' for some reason. And the colorful orbs in the bottom of the frame makes me think of some kind of stuff being disseminated to the unsuspecting.

Lorraine


----------



## Trilby (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Abbey - the colourful orbs are Christmas lights - I had snipped the photo down to miss them out and the went and posted the original photo. I'll put it down to age and move on.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely looks like aliens have arrived! Cool shots, Trilby, I like these. Even though I can tell that those are Christmas lights in the second pic, they do seem like part of the story for an 'alien invasion' idea, too.

Like it.


----------



## Abbey08 (Jan 5, 2013)

Trilby said:


> Hi Abbey - the colourful orbs are Christmas lights - I had snipped the photo down to miss them out and the went and posted the original photo. I'll put it down to age and move on.



I think you misunderstood; I like the colorful orbs for the reason I stated. 

Lorraine


----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 5, 2013)

Trilby the first photo did nothing for me. When I saw the second one I laughed with delight. Thank you.  A very apt title.


----------

